# High Calcium levels and parathyroids



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

If you read my other post below, sorry. After reading a bunch more stuff on this, I felt the need to create a new post....

I had a routine follow-up recently for my Armour titration, and had an elevated calcium level at 10.7. The absolute best authority I can find on this is www.parathyroid.com which pretty much says that 10.7 in a 45 yo adult, its 99% likely to be a parathyroid tumor (non cancerous, easily fixable). They are very thorough in their explanations and it is an unbelievably good website. Couple of problems though. Apparently vitamin D supplementation can elevate Ca, but it is highly unlikely (I've been taking it). Thyroxine can elevate Ca too, which I am guessing applies to Armour. Then I found a small blurb somewhere else that a rare autoimmune disease can mimic hyperparathyroidism and know from you guys that once you have one AI disease as I do, you're primed for others.

My question is, has anyone else here ever had an elevated blood Calcium level?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The parathyroid.com link is the work of a doctor advertising his services in Florida. I didn't read the entire website but it would seem that they are in the business of parathyroid surgery only [which should tell you something].

read this page on their website:
http://parathyroid.com/abn-form.htm

This should tell you they've got what appears to be a sophisticated marketing scheme.

I haven't read all the literature on the website but the manner in which it's presented, at least to me, makes the reader feel as though this is a problem that is common and easily cured by surgery.

There are countless reasons for hypercalcemia.....and those stats are way out of whack. Encourage you to read the following:

http://www.medicinenet.com/hypercalcemia/article.htm

Too much vitamin D supplements can cause hypercalcemia.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was worried about the same thing. Further research: turns out they really are the foremost authority on that. They publish all their stats, and their website is VERY thorough re calcium and vit D. 
I'm getting tested again this week and if its still high then he says we'll be looking at surgery.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I routinely have mildly elevated blood calcium levels, but my PTH tests always come back normal (right smack in the middle of the range!). My endo says it's because my Hashi's prevents my body from absorbing vitamins and minerals normally, not because it's a parathyroid issue. Have you had your parathyroid (PTH) levels tested?

I've seen that website, too, when a co-worker was having several of her parathyroids removed because of tumors and her doctors went on a tirade about it when she asked her. I guess she was irritated that they made it seem like parathyroid problems were very common and the surgery was a quick and easy fix.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I can appreciate that this doctor has developed an expertise in parathyroids. I will admit, however, that the website makes me a bit nervous. (I did not spend a ton of time on it.) It seems very "salesy" and predatory in the same way that some chiropractors try to sell what I believe to be bogus goods and services via the web to people who are truly desperate to feel better and will try anything. At the same time, there do seem to be some legitimate credentials listed on their bio page, so honestly, I'm a bit torn about it.

I think at the VERY least, I would want to be diagnosed with a parathyroid problem by someones else first, then perhaps see this doctor for treatment options. Otherwise, it just feels like a big, fat conflict of interest. "Of course you have a parathyroid problem, because that's what we solve." I would also want to know how many patients they consult with and subsequently turn away for surgery or refer them to someone else because the problem is not parathyroid.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I asked that very question via email as well as how many people they decide to operate on who do not have tumors. We'll see. 
There IS a whole section on there about people with elevated Ca and normal PTH. It includes stats and pictures of their tumors. Very interesting. This sounds a lot like so many people on this board that KNEW they had thyroid problems but docs (even endos) kept telling them, "nah, you're fine, you're TSH of 4.0 is within the normal range!"


----------

